# 2012 650i hard to start. Several cranks required



## VA Bob (Oct 15, 2020)

Need HELP. It takes several motor cranks before engine starts. Fault code indicating defective high-pressure fuel pump of fuel injector or main fuel pump. BMW dealership diagnostics indicate High Pressure fuel pump then fuel injector. I replaced all spark plugs, ignition coil and finally High-Pressure Fuel pumps (2). No success. Need help in diagnostics. Next steps suggested by my main mechanic: replace the Fuel Delivery Module = Fuel Pump Control Unit. Then the main fuel pump. Does a new Fuel Control Module need to be reprogrammed? By a BMW dealership only? Where is this module located?
Any ideas?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW's expert system is excerpted here and with Service Plan suggestions. FREE


BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes



*About*
*BMW Fault Codes Lookup*

This BMW fault code lookup service was created by an enthusiast for enthusiasts.
It is the most comprehensive fault code database available online.
It contains fault codes across all models broken down by ECU variant.


----------

